# Ally's New Garage



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi folks
I've had planning permission for a garage for a couple of years now, & finally decided to get some quotes a few weeks ago, & it's coming along fine now, here it is as of last night, can't wait to start using it! Dimensions are 6.5M x 4.5M, door is offset because of a fairly narrow driveway & will be 9ft wide sectional power door

I'll post some more pics as it progresses, plans are to paint the walls white with masonry paint, 4 or 5 flourescent strips, & garage floor tiles as can be found on many sites, though open to suggestions for these as they are quite dear!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

macmaw said:


> garage floor tiles as can be found on many sites, though open to suggestions for these as they are quite dear!!


Costco 

Ask Bigpikle, he loves their garage flooring stuff.

About £100+VAT a roll I believe.

S


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

gonna be some gaage that mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice garage! Good size and built to last. :thumb:

Lots of storage space upstairs,and plenty of room to work around the car.

I must post some pics up of mine when I get the time, its almost the same size as yours (but with a flat roof). I used white masonary paint on the inside and put 2 x 6ft flourescants on the plasterboarded ceiling.

I also need to get some floor tiles, as I painted my floor with Amercoat 300, but it peeled up on the cars tyres when I left it in there overnight :doublesho


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

That's looking like it will turn out very well! Its a great size, not too big and not too wee  Garage floor tiles are dear because they are hard wearing, so when you hand over the plastic money to pay for them, just remember that, they will be worth it in the long run! Much easier to keep a clean surface to work on than plain concrete too 

I'm craving a garage right now  I still live with my parents and I want to keep the 309 indoors over winter so i'm hiring a lock-up to store it and other car bits. Unfortunately, they're tiny, I was kinda hoping i might be able to jack the car up and polish the underside and so on in relative comfort! But it's not to be...


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks fellas, it's coming on great, sberlyn, I never thought of Costco, good call but I'm more keen on the tiles rather than a roll of stuff, Brian you're right there, it's for the long run, I don't want to wait 4 months or so before being able to paint the floor & all the hassle that entails, when I can lay these things in a day & use straight away. I've to wait another 4 -5 weeks for the power door but that lets me get evryhting else ready, get power run in, painting etc. Here it is as of last night


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

wey hey you have a roof. You can get the hard wearing floor paint but it just doesn't look as finished and you'll need to re-paint it again at some point. I think the tiles make it feel more like a "room". Then again you may need to re-lay tiles in the far future too.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Sure, but as long as I get a few years out of them, I'm sure I will.
For example my cousin painted his new garage floor less than 2 years ago, needs doing again. He also keeps picking the wrong time of year to do it


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you putting any roof lights in ? Saw a garage similar to your build with them in .
And makes a massive difference to the light in the day ! 

Just an idea .


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

We are looking at moving house, and i've made it a real pain, a garage is a must! We have a garage at the minute but i can't get the car in and work around it because of the tool bench shelves etc. There is one house I would love to move to, the fella living there is a joiner and has a huge, fully insulated garage/workshop, 8m/8m and a bay beside it for power-hosing. A wet dream


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

tonz said:


> Are you putting any roof lights in ? Saw a garage similar to your build with them in .
> And makes a massive difference to the light in the day !
> 
> Just an idea .


Now that is a good idea, I've seen that done on TV & you're right there is a good difference, I'll look into that.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what kinda price you paying for that plaese?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

All in all, including the power door, electrics, flooring etc about £15K


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Jesus mate, thats a bungalow your building!

Nice one!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That is one hell of a garage!!!

Very tall, quiet surprised planning permission was given for it, did the neighbours raise any objections?


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there. Do your homework regarding strip lights. I'm sorry I don't have a link but do know you can get tubes that give off 'very close to natural light'. I seem to recall they come in 4ft lengths but will give you more realism when detailing your car inside your garage. Get on a search-engine and research it, could pay dividends in the long run. Hope this may help.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

clcollins said:


> That is one hell of a garage!!!
> 
> Very tall, quiet surprised planning permission was given for it, did the neighbours raise any objections?


No, because it's exactly the same height as theirs, planning was no problem, looks taller just now because about two feet of floor is missing


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

subdialler said:


> Hi there. Do your homework regarding strip lights. I'm sorry I don't have a link but do know you can get tubes that give off 'very close to natural light'. I seem to recall they come in 4ft lengths but will give you more realism when detailing your car inside your garage. Get on a search-engine and research it, could pay dividends in the long run. Hope this may help.


Yep, I know the ones you mean & they are the ones I am after, they are a bit like CCFLs in their colour, they are actually called anti SAD (seasonal affective disorder) tubes, & were invented for offices to try & reproduce daylight, especially in winter time.


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi again, I don't think these were advertised as anti SAD, I'm 99.9% sure they're by Sylvania, definitely 4ft. I made a telephone enquiry to a company I found on a website, not so long ago, and had a mind widening conversation with the guy. I recall they were about £8 each although I'd have to change my fittings as they are currently 8ft long.

I thought I'd saved the web address in my favourites........ Guess not!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Tonnes of them on the market, here's an example http://www.lyco.co.uk/Light-Bulbs/F...24/p224.aspx?gclid=COaM-PCjm50CFU0A4wodoSgK2Q


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Just Google "fluorescent daylight tubes". The first link brings up a company that supplies them in all sorts of shapes and sizes. I think the anti-SAD thing is a bit of a gimmick, but they do have a colour temperature that's much closer to natural daylight than standard tubes. 

They are used widely in spray booths as they give a more accurate colour reproduction.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeh, I think they are a gimmick at that price too, the real anti SAD light boxes are genuine though & have been used in places like Norway & Finlad for a while now I believe, & are proven to work.
A supervisor on the rig where I work had one too & used it in his office quite a lot during the winter, we now have these daylight tubes all over the place.

These daylight tubes are a copy of a good idea really, stiil the ones I want to get.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Didn't realise you posted on here Ally

cracking garage your going to have yourself there mate !


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Jerry, how's it going? You can guess which car club member told me about this site!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

macmaw said:


> Hey Jerry, how's it going? You can guess which car club member told me about this site!


Surely not Mr Skene:thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

In one! :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Garage is coming on well guys, building was complete a while back but I have been busy in the house too.
Got the ceiling up & painted so far, lights up & sockets in, & started painting the walls last week.
Will post up some more pics when i get home again next week


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

A couple of exterior pics, inside has been painted, floor done & all that but still haven't got it completely sorted due to storing a new kitchen in there until it gets fitted, had the car in a few times & plenty of room.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

That looks perfect. How long did it take roughly from start to finish?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> That looks perfect. How long did it take roughly from start to finish?


All in all, from starting the founds to the actual building being finished was a little over 3 weeks, although they were also doing my drive, front & back at the same time, so the garage itslef probably took around a week and a half to build.

Then took me & my mate about 4 hours to put the ceiling in, then took around half a day to tile the roof. I spent about 2.5 days in total painting & flooring the inside.

The door took around 6 weeks to arrive & was fitted in half a day, the electrics were fitted in about 7 hours.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I'd love the space to build something like that. its perfect!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yes this is a garage to die for. Great job my man :thumb:

Wish i could actually fit a car in mine well can for about 4ft then it gets to narrow. Do you fancy a swap ?


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

That looks great :thumb:, I start mine next week of a similar design but its 6.2 x 4.2, after seeing yours I cant wait until mine is built now.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great, what's in like inside please ..... pictures ....:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

more pics please, looks a nice space, the inside insulated?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I presume you went for the floor tiles in the end? I was going to suggest polished concrete, and seal it. Looks really good and IIRC is pretty hard wearing too.

Nice garage either way  Would love one.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks folks!
nick.s, yeh I went for the dynotile floor in the end, I really like it.

ant s, I will be insultaing the loft space then flooring it, the dynotiles underlay has insulated the floor nicely, I have a little 1.5kw heater in there that copes pretty well.

ads2k, I will get some pics of the inside but it won't actually be "presentable" until May when I get my new kitchen out of there, there is still plenty room for the car though, so i'll get a couple of quick inside pics next week when I get home.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks great... the garage i have at the mo is fine for detailing the OH's smart... but not mine... mine fits in fine width wise but has about an inch and half clearence on the length... it's a bit of a squeeze! lol


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

looks great - inside pics of flooring & what lighting did you go for in the end


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Went for 5 x 5ft twin flouresecent, 58w daylight tubes, will get some pics next week.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Show off :thumb: Love it :thumb:


----------

